# HAVE YOU SEEN BOBBY DAZZLER?



## LauraThompson (23 August 2012)

6 years ago now my mum secretly sold my georgous 16.2 thoroughbred mare. 

She didnt have a passport when we first had her and her registered name is Bobby Dazzler. She is a very slight built bay with no markings to speak off. When she was sold she would have been 13 (now making her 19) 

I found and advert for her on horsemart at this time she was sold- she was discribed as an all rounder who was being sold by an event rider in Sussex for 'a client whos daughter had lost interest' this simply was not the case!!!

I know Im clutching at straws but I think about this lovely mare all the time and I just want to know that she is/was looked after well.

I wouldnt be at all surprised if she was used for eventing/hunting I last knew her to be in the sussex area..

If you know anything of this mare please let me know as after all this time I still have no closure. 

Many thanks 
Laura Thompson


----------



## Tizzy (23 August 2012)

What an awful thing to have done to someone! Do you still speak to your mum?


----------



## albeg (23 August 2012)

You've probably already tried it, but just in case you haven't, have you looked for competition records? You might find something that would let you know where she is.


----------



## LauraThompson (23 August 2012)

I have thought about looking but Im not sure really where to begin trying to find her when it comes to looking through records, do you have any suggestions??

I know its been such a long time but its taken this long to start looking and not be too emotional over it all. Mum and I have a fragile relationship now but we didn't speak for over four years because of this.. x


----------



## albeg (23 August 2012)

Did you do any eventing/sj/dressage with her? I'm not sure how easy it is to look through records for BD/BS/BE, having only ever done it with Irish ones, but if she was registered you might find something.

I don't know if it can be done, but maybe contact the body that issued her passport and ask them to pass your details to the last registered owner, asking them to contact you.
Similarly, contact local riding clubs and hunts to see if anyone knows her. You may not get contact details for people, but if you give yours, someone might get in touch.

Best of luck in searching for her.


----------



## lilyoftheincas (23 August 2012)

What a horrible situation  Do you have a link for the horsemart ad?

Wrong age but I saw this: http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/106043062/gorgeous-162-mare.html


----------



## Star_Chaser (23 August 2012)

Do you have a photo or know which yards she was at in Sussex?


----------



## angelish (23 August 2012)

wrong age and slightly to small but thought it was worth posting as there can't be many mares called bobby dazzler , good luck hope you get some info 

http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/Events/Results.aspx?HorseId=38731


----------



## DuckToller (23 August 2012)

I found that one on BE too - I wonder if she didn't come with a passport, then it could be a match in that a couple of years can easily be 'lost' and people often guess heights.  Also the sire Button Bright is a tb (didn't google the mare). 

But this would have been the previous owner as the last record was 2000 so she hasn't been competed, or at least not under that name, since.


----------



## lilyoftheincas (23 August 2012)

http://www.mobiya.co.uk/view/apgwtmawt (doesn't say age)


----------



## DuckToller (23 August 2012)

Found two bay mares called Bobby Dazzler on NED (National Equine Database).  

One was foaled 1991, which matches up with the one found on BE, and has a Weatherbys passport so could be a tb, although not necessarily.  The other one was foaled in 1995 with a Pleasure Horse passport, which is 163cm (think that is 16hh).  Not worth paying for more information at this stage until OP comes back!


----------

